# Diesel?



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm stumped, I keep looking for a spark on a Diesel? I have it turning over but not popping. I would look for spark on a Gas engine, but what do I do with a Diesel?
I bypassed the clutch engagement so that souldn't be the issue. Should I do a compression check? On a Diesel?
What am I not accustomed to on a Diesel?
Fuel and compression should do it!
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, so are you getting fuel to the injectors? Apart from no compression, a plugged fuel line / filter, fuel pump not working or the fuel solenoid not engaging, you should be running. Of course you don't have spark plugs, but you can crack the fuel line at the injectors to see if fuel is getting to that point. There's other things but this is a start.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

And heat! You need heat like glow plugs at some point. Maybe your glow plug sending unit is not working. Some systems are automatic, some have a glow plug button. Maybe your system is not working.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

*Thanks to both of you*

I didn't think there was a fuel pump and I have fuel at the pump. I'll check at the injectors.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

You don't need glow plugs at this time of the year. That is used to preheat the combustion chamber in cold weather.
What make, mod etc of diesel?
You stated you have it turning over. are you engaging a compression relief ? If so you have to release it to start.
Was it running before, or is it new to you? Most starting problems with diesels are usually fuel related. Make sure you are getting fuel to injectors.
Give us more info and we'll help you get it started


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmm, my bad! I thought all diesels need to glow plugs to start at some point. Most diesels I've ever owned or ran needed glow plugs to get them going at least for the first fire up of the day, then after that it's never been an issue.
I'd think maybe the fuel solenoid isn't opening due to lack of voltage, but if the tractor is turning over that should eliminate that scenario.
Let us know how you made out with the fuel at the injector pump. If you have fuel reaching the pump, you may need to bleed the pump / injector lines. Read your manual on the procedure.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

*Glow Plugs?*

I never thought about the glow plugs as I've been sweating my tail off. Just got the old girl jacked up far enough to get the outside wheel back on so I can move it this weekend. 
It's a 1969 Ford 9000 Diesel that was vandalized at a landscaping Co. that a buddy of mine worked at. At least they didn't pull out the wiring. Since the P.O. had got it, he didn't get it going so it's been 5 years since it's run at least. I have bought parts from the Dealer that sold it to the P.O. They don't remember it so well so I'm asking here.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

*I'm back on the forum!*

It's taken me a bit to get back here...but here I am. I have fuel coming out of the pump and tires waiting to be mounted. And 6 months since I started...


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Ford 9000 is a direct injection engine without glow plugs. For cold weather they used a block heater or ether, or both. In weather above 45 degrees F, they should fire right up with no problem if there is compression and adequate fuel pressure at the injectors.

One of the issues you need to watch is block cavitation which is usually caused by failure to maintain the coolant PH at proper levels, or running coolant more than couple years old. If the cylinder walls develop holes from cavitation the engine will not have adequate compression and ends up with coolant in the engine oil. 

With a tractor that has set for an extended time, the intake and exhaust valves may be stuck and not closing properly, removal of the valve cover and application of penetrating oil to each valve stem, then rolling the engine over should loosen any stuck valves. Good time to check valve clearance too.

The compression rings also tend to stick to the piston and may require a liberal application of penetrating oil and a good soak to work them loose. This last process requires removal of the fuel injectors and squirting the penetrating oil into the cylinders via the injector holes. Spin the engine over a bit to allow the oil to coat everything, then let it set for two days. After setting, spin the engine over with the injectors still removed to blow out most of the penetrating oil, then reinstall the injectors and bleed them before attempting to start the engine. Be sure to shut off the diesel to the injection pump when performing this operation, you do not want an oil fog from pressurized injectors to create a fire hazard.

There is a misconception that the diesel from the injectors will be adequate to free stuck piston rings, and that was true prior to the reformulated diesel fuels, but not today.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

*Thank you Mr. Wells*

I want to thank you for I haven't seen and traces of glow plugs yet! I just got my subscription back and the weather has turned so it's time to get the old girl running.
Thank you very much'


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm here, somewhere. I started a new job that requires me to get up at 3:15 and leave by 4 to get to work at 5am. Then work til 4pm and get home at 5 and the wife insists on my getting to sleep by 8 due to the fact caffeine isn't enough to keep me awake on the way home. 
So much for the Moldmaking trade.
I have mounted the outboard wheel on the right side so I can roll it out of the cover that it's been stored under since I got it. The guy that bought it from the previous owner has been VERY understanding.
I also have a 1915 Ford Model T, that hasn't seen the daylight since I get it. Projects!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

When you crank it over do you see white smoke come out of the exhaust pipe. If so that would mean that you are getting fuel through the injectors.white smoke when cranking is raw fuel.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

2 things that will keep it from firing up,and are simple to check:
!: is the air filter plugged/dirty?
2: Is the exhaust plugged ?
You say it was vandalized,....is there clean fuel,?? No water,etc. the vandals may have put in it? 
Roll it over,and spray some diesel fuel into the intake,and it should fire up,for a short burst. 
If it doesn't,it either has low compression,or an obstruction in the intake/exhaust.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You must get pressurized fuel from the injection pump to the injectors. I suggest that you start at the fuel tank and systematically (step by step) proceed to the injectors. Use the attached purging procedure:
______________________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw. If so, open the bleeder screw and crank the engine until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the injection pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Mike, 
You would do well to follow sixbales advice. He is right on, and please do not skip or shortcut steps. A diesel will not run with air in the lines.At least not correctly or for long..


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks to all you guys for the help. I may get a chance to get to the tractor tomorrow after I pick my son up from the train. I'll get back to you Sunday.


----------

